# AFX Racemaster??



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Is there any Phone number to call AFX ??, I have E-mail them for two weeks and no responds,also give them my number..Hope there still in Business...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Try a PM to Steve... HT ID = Wahoo ..... He's the head cook and bottle washer there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

http://afxracing.com/contact/

I've had good luck with responses. Keep in mind they are a small, lean outfit, though. They're very much in business - cool new sets shipping.

Also, depending on your question, maybe some of the luminaries here in the forum could answer.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

afxracing.com been there try this..I would think that a Company this size would have a Phone Number...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

If you PM Wahoo (Steve) you will likely get a very prompt and helpful reply.... A very nice guy.


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

Rolls said:


> http://afxracing.com/contact/
> 
> I've had good luck with responses. Keep in mind they are a small, lean outfit, though. They're very much in business - cool new sets shipping.
> 
> Also, depending on your question, maybe some of the luminaries here in the forum could answer.


What Rolls said... Can't help to ask the board.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Racemasters crew must be beavering away on the revised International set and the new 24 Hour Championship set:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZKC2&P=Y

Getting the Audi R15 and Peugeot 908 to look right in 1/64 scale will take some work. 

Hey Zilla, didn't Hooters plan to sponsor an Audi...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice link Sir Hutt!! That looks like a nice layout.. big swoopy curves!!! I likes it! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope they do't do tha open cockpit car without a driver.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Monger - have you not seen the hand painted Audi (R10 by the way) and the SLA bodies on EAHORC news?

'Some work' or not, they did it and then some.

Mic - driver for sure, but some are not going to like it


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nice as they may be, hand painted is one thing, mass (in relative terms) production is another. Wahoo has done some very nice models, and I would expect him to continue. I don't buy sets just to have them, but there are always exceptions.. endurance racers and AFX likely will be one.

I don't go often to EAHORC site or forums, as to just register there involves admin approval. Don't believe I'd make the cut. Many nice pictures and "press releases", not much in the way of differing perspective or opinion. All very controlled. The site is very well done, but if one looks at the 15 threads visible on the main page, as of this morning the last post on 9/15 is by the very same person.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You can view the news bits without having to go on the forums. Those are in any case part of a much larger forum and I can see no reason why the guys who run that would not approve you.

Naturally, the major content provider on the EAHORC forum is me, as I use it as an extension of the EAHORC website. The news page was set up so that I could put relevant items on it and then our guys could discuss them on the forum, but as most of them don't post very much I have not bothered with it of late.

The forum is not 'controlled' at all, other than to correct the odd spelling mistake if I am in the mood to do so. The idea it would be controlled in an odd notion.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Odd? Any "hobby" forum that requires admin approval to join strikes me as odd. Over the years I have joined many special interest forums - 1:1 marque, activity and racing oriented, as well as hobbies and interests, and yours is the first I've ever seen set up like that. I enjoy my ability to pop in here, and that I certainly don't have to worry about playing the sycophant to stay in favour. 

Contrast HT - it takes quite a loss of temper to incur punitive action. As Shakespeare said (he of Stratford-upon-Avon, not Shotgate), "All the world's a stage...", and I guess that is why HT is so much the larger and more appealing one, for people with many different types of motivations - creative, fianancial and psychological.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As I say, the EAHORC forum is just one tiny section of a much larger place, and it is their call if they want to put approvals in place. 

People get approved very quickly, and are then dealt with in the normal way much as hank would here. I assume the approvals is there for a reason as it creates extra work for guys having to run a vast site.

The idea that you have to be sycophantic to stay on there is well wide of the mark. Avoid swearing and other such par for the course stuff.

Anway, the news items I first mentioned are not part of the forum and can be viewed by all. I am sure you have seen the pictures of the R10 but for those who have not I wll drop them in here soon.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

R10 1


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

R10 2


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

R10 3


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, a great looking car to be sure.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice wheels 'n tires too!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They are from the champcars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice hand job on the paint. Think they may ever come out with a sprint car?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Life gives ya lemons...*

... make a dirt car. Just needs more wing and knobbies Rich. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

very nice, I have that in the 1/24th from Carrera.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> The Racemasters crew must be beavering away on the revised International set and the new 24 Hour Championship set:
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZKC2&P=Y
> 
> ...


Zoom, Zoom...nice job on that.

Russ, Hooters just hooked up with the Ferrari Team & will release pictures on a further Press date.

Bob...can you say 512M...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

looks like another fine product from racemasters.thanks for the pic montoya


----------

